# Radio et Automator



## VincentLQ (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit logiciel de capture audio sur Mac, et chaque jour, j'aimerai enregistrer la radio via le web d'une certaine heure à une autre. Automator permit-il d'automatiser cette tache ? Et si oui comment ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Aliboron (26 Janvier 2011)

VincentLQ a dit:


> Automator permit-il d'automatiser cette tache ?


Si tu nous disais de quel logiciel il est question, on pourrait éventuellement t'aider à trouver des pistes...


----------



## VincentLQ (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi, je suis bête, j'aurai bien sur du le mettre. Il s'agit du logiciel Audio Hijack Pro et le site internet est celui de France Musique.

Merci !

Dis moi, juste une question : d'après toi, pourquoi ai-je fait figurer la mention "à lire avant de poster" dans le titre de cette annonce, placée juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer ce topic ? 

On déménage !


----------

